# North West Poo's



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi There 

I am new to this site and was wondering if there are any owners in the North west area that ever get together to socialist there poo's?

My Eric is adorable (like every poo I ever met) and would love to meet up with anyone in the Cheshire area?

Let me know we would lve to play out.

sara


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooo I think you'll find a few would x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Sara. We are in Cheshire, and there are a couple at least from Liverpool and someone in Chester. I would be happy to meet up for a doggy play date - we are in Helsby.


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

*Poppy & Daisy*

Hi Michelle,

That is great. We would definately like to meet up sometime. I am from Kingsley originally but live in Heaton Moor now close to Stockport. 

Unfortunately I go on my holiday in about 3 weeks so might struggle to get it in before then. Also I am looking to get another pup in late October, early November.

Anyone else who fancies a meet, get in touch. 

Sara


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm happy to travel over and repay the visit... I really enjoyed Sunday x


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

We would love to join in too, Milo is 4 months now and would love the chance to play. We are in Cheshire (near to Crewe).


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Sarah, Include us too. We are in Liverpool . Dexter is 3 years old and not the best mixer( shy more than anything ), as those who were with us last sunday can testify too, but he will come out of his shell--- eventually.
if we don't manage a meet up before -- have a great holiday, 
Regards, lesley and Dexter


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm on hold next week, so just get back in touch when you are back from your holiday and we will sort out a date & place. Have a good one. x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We are in Cheshire the weekend of 24th. 25th Sept house / cat sitting for my brother. It would be great if we could meet up with some of you again.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dont think Im working that weekend x


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

We are up for a meet!

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

Me and Buddy are from Sale, in south Manchester. We are definitely up for a meet! Will keep a beady eye on this thread


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Due to the family changing the dates we will not be in Cheshire over the 24th/25th now so will have to miss out this time.


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Maisie would love to meet everyone. Has any date/venue been arranged yet?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If anyone knows how, is it worth doing a vote for date ? and or venue ? x


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> If anyone knows how, is it worth doing a vote for date ? and or venue ? x


I've just worked out how to set up a vote!!  if we get a few choices of dates i can set up the vote, how about Sundays in September? i cant do the first one but should be ok for the rest


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

The last two Sundays would be good for us. We could maybe do the second one but won't know until much nearer.


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd like to meet too!! Will keep watching post to see where and when, September would be good


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

bramble said:


> I'd like to meet too!! Will keep watching post to see where and when, September would be good


You'll have your hands full, but would be great


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Newish member and just found this thread. I'm from Baxenden in NE Lancs and will be bringing our first ever cockapoo puppy home 12 September (CANNOT WAIT). We would love to join a cockapoo meet when he has had all jabs etc. Will keep a lookout on this thread.

p.s. Years ago we went to a charity red setter meet on Cannock Chase, Staffordshire. LOL ! Letting so many red setters (being lovely but loopy, and generally not the best at recall) loose resulted chaos. The Chase (thick with mature trees) resounded with calls of Rufus!, Red!, Rover! etc. whilst frantic owners ran round trying to find their dogs - most of them looking very similar (dogs that is) - especially as they could only be glimpsed as they flashed between the trees. I don't know who ran the furthest - dogs or owners. The setters had a whale of a time! :laugh:


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

unfortunately i will be away from the 8th to the 26th, so might struggle unless it's the last weekend in September. would be great to see my little Eric playing with lots of poo's. he certainly doesn't have the best recall either.


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

Can we come too! I will have Bramble and my new baby Mabel who will have to stay in my arms as won't have had her 2nd Vaccinations, but it would be lovely for her to get loads of cuddles from people socialising!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooh Mandy can I cuddle ickle baby Mabel please x x x


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

Of course you can, she can't wait!!


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

I live in Huddersfield. Would love to meet too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sunfires is your Belle ickle Mabels sister?? they look similar and she was drom Holmfirth. Im in Halifax so can meet up when your out and about Belle looks lovely x


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just seen your post! I sent you a reply to your inbox i think!! Yes that would be great! x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Me and Vincent are in Gorton Manchester so would love to come and meet some other puppies. We'll have to wait until he's at least 12 weeks once hes' had all his jabs - so from the 17th of October would be great for us 

Meeting somewhere in Cheshire would be great, my boyfriend is from Mickle Trafford (near the city and clost to Helsby too!) so we would know the areas well


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm near Leeds, wouldn't be able to make this one due to work, but November to February I don't work weekends & could bring my mum to one to socialize, plus by that time we should have our second pup ready to join  preferable late december/or january time if anyone wants to organize a Yorkshire meet? haha


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

yes would love to come. where just outside liverpool.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Right whose going to pick a date and a venue ??????


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

I'm hoping it's not a Sunday when I'm working and not toooo far north???? Really want to make one of these poo days...


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

For me it'll be great to go somewhere in Cheshire...
Weekend days are best for me, although I can just book a day off work!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Cheshire then maybe???? I could get that far but don't know of any possible venues. Anyone got any ideas? There should be quite a few Anzil poos in the area...


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

how about 15/16 or 29/30 October.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

29/30 best for me! Off on a work trip round Europe mid Oct  I wish i could take Vincent with me!!

I will ask my boyfriend if he knows anywhere good for dogs, I've been to Styal Estate Country Park which is close to Wilmslow (saw Rooney there ;D) but it is close to Manchester airport... not sure if there are any flights paths over the park though. I live close to a flight path though and Vincent hasn't been too bothered by it.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Yep, I could do 29/30 but not 15/16. Anyone else???


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

A distinct possibility. Sorry can't make a firm commitment just yet.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Not been on here for a few weeks, but if this meet up is still on count us in! I am free 29/30 Oct, but there is a charity dog walk on Sunday 30th (fancy dress too!) that we were thinking of going to with the kids. More than happy to meet up somewhere is Cheshire - I'll have a think of some ideas to put forward.


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

We would be interested in joining in on the 29th or 30th too. 

We are in Cheshire but would travel.

Andrea


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, it looks like weekend of 29/30 Oct works for most so shall we try and find a venue? If people want to post some suggestions I can set up a vote. I thought of Cuerden Park as its quite easy of the m6 but not sure if that's too far up north for some! happy to go with the majority. X


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

I think as long as there's good motorway access that's the main thing. Yes, it'd be great if you could set up a vote. I can't suggest any venues as I don't know the area - even though I'm from Liverpool originally. Would be great to re-visit old haunts!!!!


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

That would be great for me Mrsmac, I've never been to Cuerden even though I live in N.E. Lancs.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I am happy wherever as long as there is a carpark!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Just found Cuerdon Park is Preston, so that might be a bit far for me. Only slightly less than the Surrey meet, which I'd ruled out as being too far. xx


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Sara we are in liverpool would love to meet up.
missie. x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi All

There are a few of us in Rossendale and East Lancs trying to meet up and we were thinking about Heaton Park in Manchester - see link http://www.heatonpark.org.uk/HeatonPark/

Is this any use?

Kirsty & Cara xx


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Yes we can make it there!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

yes I think Heaton Park is a great place  I am so excited!!!!


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi All,

I am just back from holiday and gld to see this string is still going and a date has been confirmed. I can make 29th or 30th and Heaton Park is very close for me as well. 

Look forward to it. 

Sara & Eric.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Great the cafe next to the boating lake is a good place. Car park off Sheepfoot Lane.

Sara - What date 29th or 30th and what time had you guys got too?

Kirsty & Cara xx


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Kirsty,

Honestly the 29th or 30th are both good for us so no real preference. We are due to pick up our new puppy the following weekend so easy on both dates. 

What is everyone else thinking??

Sara & Eric


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Either is good for us. Maisie is looking forward to making lots of new friends


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

So exited poos mass ... The furry variety though not the ones you need a little bag for ...,

K xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Shall we say the 30th? A Sunday is always good 

I'm excited as apart from Vicent (and his littermates) I have never met another cockapoo  It's going to be an experience!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

I'm going to try and get to this one. (We need more poos in the Midlands!!!!)


----------



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi All,

Yes the 30th is perfect. So all we need to set now is time and place!! Are we going for the Car Park??

Sara


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Car park is always a good place to meet! Especially as we have never been to this park before.

How about a mid morning meet? At about 11:00 so people can travel up/down?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi all

11am, Sheepfoot Lane car park on Sunday 30th October sounds good to me. Check out the website for directions.

Is that a Poo date?

Kirsty

Xx

PS getting giddy already!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

ahahaha Poo date just got me in a giggle 

My nickname is Poo so I have to remind myself that it's the cockapoos not me poo!!


----------



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey, sounds good to me. So long as I get it off work we'll be there.


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

That would be good for us too if it's ok to tag along.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

ONLY 3 WEEKS TO GO!!!!!

Looking forward to meeting everyone and putting faces & paws to everyone

Kirsty & Cara xx


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Am hoping very much that Reuben and I can be there. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeeeeah! So excited  It's going to be one of Vincents first big walks.


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi all. Sadly I am away in New York that weekend ( last minute family stuff)
Michele, the good news is that I am likely to be moving to Helsby soon. WIll keep you posted .
Regards, Lesley and Dexter


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Ooooh Helsby  My boyfriends family are from nearby there


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Well Ruth, when I am settled in , thats a goood excuse for a visit... you will be made very welcome ( all of you ) . Lesley


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

My boyfriend has to work at 6pm  so we'll have to leave no later than 4:30. Hope that's ok!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

TWO WEEKS TO GO!!!! 

Anyone a good photographer???


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> TWO WEEKS TO GO!!!!
> 
> Anyone a good photographer???


My boyfriend is!  

I'm so excited, this is going to be Vincents first big day out! And with lots of lovely cockapoos


----------

